

Ask HN: Why can I not post on my regular account? - acc

Im new to HN, but for some reason I can't post with my regular account. The posts just sit in a queue. I can post comments but not submissions.  Did I do something to get banned? My account has around 20 karma. Ive searched, sent email to info, but can't find the answer
======
bmelton
Sounds like you got banned. What was the old account name?

